# Old IHC 454 - what kind of gearbox/hydraulic oli?



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello.
I have problem with my oil.
I am currently using the next third type of oil.
There is a problem on each of them. The drive system is very loud. Especially gears in wheels (you know what I mean )
Tractor has 8500mth.
On the films available on the Internet these tractors move much more quietly.
Do you have any idea what will be the best popular transmission and hydraulic oil for such an old tractor?
On the one I currently use, power steering also works loud.

Thank you in advance for your answer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What oils have you been using? I use Hy-Tran oil from the Case/IH dealer for my hydraulics.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

At the moment I do not remember the name but I chose the parameters as recommended by the manufacturer.
I mean more about whether I do not have to use another type of oil because the tractor is already a bit worn out?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Misior, great to have you back here on the forum.

If you are upgrading the manufacturer's original recommendations for oils to modern specifications, there's not much more you can do. Your tractor has 8000+ hours on it, so it is well worn.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

I will try to change the oil for one with better parameters than mobilfluid 426 and see what the results will be.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.redpowermagazine.com/fo...rvester-74-84-series-gearbox-rear-end-issues/
Misior, see if you can open the above web address, this may help with your noise problem.


----------

